# My second painting



## PiP (Mar 22, 2019)

i started attending an art class last October. The class is conducted in German with a smattering of English, but no matter. Art has its own language  and the teacher is amazing.

This is my WIP


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 22, 2019)

Just wow Pip, is this one of your first times painting? I love your use of colour it captures a sense of reality and makes for a picturesque setting.


----------



## PiP (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks, Hannah. I'd dabbled about ten years ago and produced a couple of paintings but never had a teacher. It makes a big difference when you have someone pointing out your mistakes. She has taught me a lot. she laughs because she says the English always like to paint flowers.


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 22, 2019)

Hahaha I used to enjoy drawing sea shells with chalk instead of flowers, having someone that can point out our mistakes is invaluable to improvement. It is a very lovely painting.


----------



## escorial (Mar 22, 2019)

Light n shade is spot on...the angle of the photo makes the door stand out..the flowers and shrubs are done with delicacy and clarity..warm colours with depth..a fine work


----------



## PiP (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks, Esc. the teacher was trying to explain about light and shade and it was interesting to see how her suggestions added depth to the painting.

BTW, are you still painting?


----------



## escorial (Mar 22, 2019)

Not painting at the moment...

Have you tried stretching your paper... watercolor is so difficult to get all the elements right ..


----------



## PiP (Mar 22, 2019)

The teacher supplies VERY heavy paper and I've not seen any of the students stretch the paper before starting to paint.

It's a shame you're not painting, esc. You produced some excellent work.


----------



## escorial (Mar 22, 2019)

Started painting the Churchill flyover in the city an it's been earmarked for demolition now..might finish it though...

If that's a second attempt from scratch..that's amazing..if it a return to watercolor then keep going..


----------



## Kaze25 (Mar 23, 2019)

How about the use of tracing paper to better outline the picture? And something heavier than watercolor? That way the colors won't spill out their respective areas, making your drawing more cleaner and beautiful.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 23, 2019)

escorial said:


> Started painting the Churchill flyover in the city an it's been earmarked for demolition now..might finish it though...


best hurry, then.
once gravity starts projects with associates, well,
down is the way of it.

PIP,
just in time for NaPo!
you'll link this as prompt, ay?
door, home, thriving...
great working context.
i like the idea of the sitting space, alot.
i'm pretty sure everything
is rising around that spot.

_*jots working note*_


----------



## escorial (Mar 23, 2019)

Demolish it and he will come


----------



## PiP (Mar 23, 2019)

-xXx- said:


> PIP,
> just in time for NaPo!
> you'll link this as prompt, ay?
> door, home, thriving...
> ...



It would certainly be interesting to read the poems. I added the bench because it is a similar space in my garden, and a place I go to when I seek inspiration. When my art teacher asked me about the bench I smiled and sadi: It's a place to write poetry


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 23, 2019)

can you see your tree from there?


----------

